# FRIDAY FUN - pictures that make you smile



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

For those in our ILMC family who are in need of cheering up we dedicate this thread 
Post pics of your dog or pup that make you (and us ) smile!

Inzi smiling - who can resist that face 
Kiki impersonating a shark - she is attempting to catch Inzi 
Dot looking goofy 

And a stallion pulling a funny face - Liz and I went to the National Stud at Newmarket the other day and this picture really made us laugh


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is Freddie starting to take over the sofa and revealing all....,


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

What makes me smile is when Molly and Sid share a kiss. 
Loving those smiles marzi  when our doggies smile we smile


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh my word Freddie is so sweet whichever way up he is 
And Molly and Sid - aaaaahhhhh x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Gill57 said:


> This is Freddie starting to take over the sofa and revealing all....,


This position is something Sid likes and makes us smile and even laugh when he's so relaxed that he slips slowly off the sofa


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely idea and fabulous photos of all 

It might not be much but Molly is relaxed and sleeping in front of the fire which is a huge improvement 










and because it did make me smile a couple of weeks ago - the girls trying out MY new chair


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Whenever I'm on a couch/chair and Lexi sits next to me, she does this, her invitation for a belly rub. 









Beemer in his "I'm waiting for you to bust out the laser crack" pose









When they smile, I smile. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Love them, beemers little back legs have just made me smile and just to see your Molly 2ndhandgal so relaxed is enough to make anyone smile


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

While not a photo, my favorite moment is when Lexi or Beemer fart and a little toot noise comes out. Then they jump as the noise startles them and then they start sniffing like there's another dog nearby. I crack up like a crazy lady when this happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosey said:


> This position is something Sid likes and makes us smile and even laugh when he's so relaxed that he slips slowly off the sofa


That pic of Sid slowly sliding off the sofa really made me giggle......


----------



## Lovemypoo! (Mar 7, 2016)

Any way to post videos in threads? I have some great ones. I love these, especially your first ones, Marzi! 
Here are a few of Luna ("the Lunatic"), from her puppy days. The first, her being a slouchy, not-poised little lady as usual, and the last one is so creepy but never fails to make me crack up, truly describes her personality


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

After rubbing her head on her bed for 10 minutes...static head


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm loving the Luna in the sink picture and her beautiful smile in the last 

Never mind Molly's head - look at those knees, they always make me smile


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovemypoo! said:


> Any way to post videos in threads? I have some great ones. I love these, especially your first ones, Marzi!
> Here are a few of Luna ("the Lunatic"), from her puppy days. The first, her being a slouchy, not-poised little lady as usual, and the last one is so creepy but never fails to make me crack up, truly describes her personality


In the absence of Ruth and Datun who would both be able to explain in easypeasy steps how to upload a video, all I can suggest is that if the video is on you tube you can post a link and that will work....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi here's Molly showing some fuzzy knees this morning...she's off to the spa in an hour so she'll have naked knees soon....grrr...sideways!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Every photo worthy of a big smile.

When I have time I will try to get some on of my beautiful Ds. Daphne, Daffodil, Duckweed, Dandelion and just yesterday Douglas (Fir). Only three more to go in this batch which includes Decembers C's, Clementine and Chicory.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Teddie waiting patiently for the little one to throw his ball.
I gave up trying to stop indoor ball games a while ago, these two are best friend whos will play what they want, when they want ha!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a good puppy to wait so nicely.... I'd say that playing was the best way to do training!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been looking back at pictures of Maggie trying to choose one to post. I just can't decide which one as they ALL make me smile.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't think of a poo picture that doesn't make me smile. They are all so adorable!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Poos with botoms in the air and waggy tails are guaranteed to raise a smile


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

This is Freddie at play yesterday........!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This is Sophie at Christmas time with her jingle bells and her wookie coat. I miss her long coat but it has grown to a respectable length and she isn't looking silly now. We all loved listening to her jingle bells, it was so cute and Sophie didn't mind them at all.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This is Sophie today, she has a coat again! She may not look like a wookie but she makes me smile.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Some of these photos should make you smile


----------

